# Considering a moving to Abu Dhabi



## zizwiz (Apr 1, 2016)

Hey,

I am considering a move to the UAE in the upcoming months, after receiving a job in healthcare. My contract includes salary, accommodation, telephone and associated allowances, and return trips home each year.
I am concerned about the things that I need to do before leaving/just after arriving in the country. I've not gotten a bank account to be paid into, and I have been advised that I need to have an emirates card also?

Any advice for someone who has no idea about these kinds of things?

Thanks,

ZizWiz


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

zizwiz said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am considering a move to the UAE in the upcoming months, after receiving a job in healthcare. My contract includes salary, accommodation, telephone and associated allowances, and return trips home each year.
> I am concerned about the things that I need to do before leaving/just after arriving in the country. I've not gotten a bank account to be paid into, and I have been advised that I need to have an emirates card also?
> ...


Go to the stickies. Use the forum search function and your nirvana will be found.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

This thread has been moved to the appropriate Abu Dhabi forum.


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats ZizWiz for the new job!


----------



## lego (Apr 10, 2016)

All of that will be handled once you set foot in Abu Dhabi. Your employer usually will put you into a hotel for a few days until you find an apartment of which they will pay. Then the application of emirates ID, medical, etc, can be done during the first week while you are searching for a house.


----------



## fpg68j2p (Mar 27, 2016)

Congrats on your new job in UAE


----------



## HappyMidwife (May 7, 2016)

Have you made the move? How have you round the transition?


----------

